# plain milk



## Dardisa

I'm not sure if my translation is conveying the idea appropriately:

"But getting them [kids] to drink plain instead of chocolate- or strawberry-flavored milk will help decrease the amount of sugar..."

My attempt:
Pero es mejor animarlos a tomar la leche pura, sin ningún sabor a chocolate o a fresa, para disminuir la cantidad de azúcar ...


----------



## gengo

My attempt:
Pero persuadir a los niños para tomar la leche regular en vez de leche de sabor chocolate o fresa ayudará a disminuir la cantidad de azúcar...


----------



## Amapolas

My attempt, based on what we'd say on these shores, is a hybrid between the two:
Pero persuadir a los niños de tomar leche pura en vez de leche de/con sabor a chocolate o fresa ayudará a disminuir la cantidad de azúcar...

Edit: Me había comido una palabra.


----------



## eduardvic

*Pero hacerles tomar leche sola en vez de con gusto a chocolate o a fresa, les ayudará a rebajar/disminuir la cantidad de azúcar.*
En castellano de España solemos decir leche sola en lugar de leche pura.


----------



## gdiaz

Pero lograr que ellos (los niños) tomen leche pura en vez de....


----------



## Dardisa

Thank you everyone! I love Word Reference!


----------



## Ferrol

gengo said:


> My attempt:
> Pero persuadir a los niños para tomar la leche regular en vez de leche de sabor chocolate o fresa ayudará a disminuir la cantidad de azúcar...


Leche regular suena *muy *raro. 
Como han dicho los otros foreros "leche pura" o "leche sola" o "leche sin aditivos"


----------



## iribela

Mi opinión: Me inclino por 'leche pura' o 'leche sola'. Y no es necesario usar 'ayudar' (como en inglés); pienso que es mejor como lo tienes originalmente. En todo caso, podrías usar 'contribuir (a)' o 'servir (para)'. Por ejemplo, 'lograr que los niños beban leche sola... contribuirá a/servirá para...'


----------



## gato radioso

Como ya han dicho, al menos en España, leche* sola*.


----------



## gengo

Ferrol said:


> Leche regular suena *muy *raro.



It gets 17,000 Google hits.

Ex.

_Contiene los mismos beneficios de la leche regular y aproximadamente la mitad de las calorías de la leche entera.

Sin embargo, actualmente existen muchos debates entre la leche regular y la leche orgánica.

¿Sus bebés ya toman leche regular?_

Of course, you natives know what sounds best, so I'll defer to you.


----------



## iribela

gengo said:


> It gets 17,000 Google hits.
> 
> Ex.
> 
> _Contiene los mismos beneficios de la leche regular y aproximadamente la mitad de las calorías de la leche entera.
> 
> Sin embargo, actualmente existen muchos debates entre la leche regular y la leche orgánica.
> 
> ¿Sus bebés ya toman leche regular?_
> 
> Of course, you natives know what sounds best, so I'll defer to you.


Sí, es que deben de ser traducciones o derivados de _'regular milk'_.


----------



## gengo

iribela said:


> Sí, es que deben de ser traducciones o derivados de _'regular milk'_.



I don't understand why it would sound "muy raro" to put regular after any noun in Spanish, to indicate that that noun is not special.  Is there some meaning of the Spanish "regular" that I'm not familiar with?  When I order Mexican food here, for example, I'm often asked if I want the "xxx regular," as opposed to a special version of a different size or with different ingredients.  Why does leche regular not just mean leche que es normal, la ordinaria?

Again, I'm not arguing about what sounds best in the OP's context; it seems clear that leche pura/sola is the most natural choice.  I'm just asking why "regular" sounds so odd to you.


----------



## iribela

gengo said:


> I don't understand why it would sound "muy raro" to put regular after any noun in Spanish, to indicate that that noun is not special.  Is there some meaning of the Spanish "regular" that I'm not familiar with?  When I order Mexican food here, for example, I'm often asked if I want the "xxx regular," as opposed to a special version of a different size or with different ingredients.  Why does leche regular not just mean leche que es normal, la ordinaria?
> 
> Again, I'm not arguing about what sounds best in the OP's context; it seems clear that leche pura/sola is the most natural choice.  I'm just asking why "regular" sounds so odd to you.



The reason that you hear it so much here is that they're most likely copying from the English. We, in Spanish, tend to be more specific than 'regular.' It just doesn't mean the same in Spanish. Depending on what you're talking about 'regular' might translate as 'común,' 'normal,' 'habitual,' 'de rutina,' 'fijo,' etc. or as in this particular case 'sola,' or 'pura.'
Here's a bit from one of my resources:
_En castellano 'regular' significa generalmente "promedio", "bastante razonable", "no malo".
Ejemplo:
de regular estatura: of average height
So, so, en inglés es "regular" como respuesta  la pregunta ¿Cómo estás? 
El inglés 'regular' traduce por "constante", "habitual", "ordenado", "normal", "permanente"...
a regular customer - cliente habitual
regular staff - personal permanente
regular budget - presupuesto ordinario_


----------



## gengo

Thanks for that post, iribela.

Un saludo.


----------



## aztlaniano

gengo said:


> I don't understand why it would sound "muy raro" to put regular after any noun in Spanish, to indicate that that noun is not special.


"Regular" can be taken to mean "mediocre" or "not so good".


----------



## iribela

aztlaniano said:


> "Regular" can be taken to mean "mediocre" or "not so good".


Which reminds me that back in school '_regular_' was part of the grading system. It came between '_bueno_' and '_deficiente_.'
Taking everything into account, the argument could be made that there may be a context where 'plain' might translate as '_regular_,' though not in this one.


----------



## quethibum

He mirado algunas de las 17 000 entradas que da Google y efectivamente _*regular*_ parece ser una traducción directa del inglés. Pero allí me entró una duda... y concuerdo con gengo y utilizo su ejemplo: 


gengo said:


> Sin embargo, actualmente existen muchos debates entre la leche regular y la leche orgánica.


¿Cómo se le llamaría entonces en esta frase a la leche "normal" de vaca (que no es orgánica, ni enriquecida en vitaminas, ni baja en lactosa, etc.) si queremos evitar emplear el término _*regular*_?


----------



## Amapolas

quethibum said:


> He mirado algunas de las 17 000 entradas que da Google y efectivamente _*regular*_ parece ser una traducción directa del inglés. Pero allí me entró una duda... y concuerdo con gengo y utilizo su ejemplo:
> 
> ¿Cómo se le llamaría entonces en esta frase a la leche "normal" de vaca (que no es orgánica, ni enriquecida en vitaminas, ni baja en lactosa, etc.) si queremos evitar emplear el término _*regular*_?


En este caso, creo que sí se podría calificar de "regular", ya que se trata de una clasificación un poco más "científica", por así decirlo, para comparar o contrastar a la leche común con las nuevas opciones (enriquecida, orgánica, etc.). 
Esto no quita que, para el ejemplo original, donde la comparación es entre la leche normal o habitual y las _saborizadas_, sería preferible usar leche pura/sola (según el uso de cada región).


----------



## gato radioso

gengo said:


> I don't understand why it would sound "muy raro" to put regular after any noun in Spanish, to indicate that that noun is not special.  Is there some meaning of the Spanish "regular" that I'm not familiar with?  When I order Mexican food here, for example, I'm often asked if I want the "xxx regular," as opposed to a special version of a different size or with different ingredients.  Why does leche regular not just mean leche que es normal, la ordinaria?
> 
> Again, I'm not arguing about what sounds best in the OP's context; it seems clear that leche pura/sola is the most natural choice.  I'm just asking why "regular" sounds so odd to you.



Well, there´s an easy explanation:
_Regular_, used in formal contexts, means just the same that in English. It´s also used as a reference to things that happen frequently along the time, following a certain pattern.
_Regular_, used in colloquial contexts, has a different meaning: it means unexceptional or rather bad quality, something just below average, but not the worst option in a product. So we tend to use _"normal_" instead of _"regular_" in these cases to avoid misunderstandings.

Let me tell you an old joke about this:
A doctor ask a patient about her sexual life:
_-Dígame, señora, ¿tiene usted relaciones sexuales regulares con su marido?_ (regulares =frequent)
_-No -dice ella- regulares no. ¡Son geniales!_ (regulares = low quality)

The joke is not very good but helps to show how the same word has different meanings according to context. We sometimes tell jokes about it.


----------



## iribela

quethibum said:


> He mirado algunas de las 17 000 entradas que da Google y efectivamente _*regular*_ parece ser una traducción directa del inglés. Pero allí me entró una duda... y concuerdo con gengo y utilizo su ejemplo: _Sin embargo, actualmente existen muchos debates entre la leche regular y la leche orgánica._
> 
> ¿Cómo se le llamaría entonces en esta frase a la leche "normal" de vaca (que no es orgánica, ni enriquecida en vitaminas, ni baja en lactosa, etc.) si queremos evitar emplear el término _*regular*_?



En debates sobre la diferencia entre un tipo de leche y el otro se ve la comparación entre 'orgánica/ecológica' y 'convencional'. Otros hablan de leche 'pura' o 'entera'.
Sin duda, buscando en internet no van a faltar miles de ejemplos de 'regular' en este contexto. Pero dado que hay tantos términos específicos y adecuados para traducir '_regular_' (en cualquier contexto) no veo justificación para usar un calco del inglés.
En el caso puntual del OP, 'sola' es la opción más idiomática, en mi opinión.


----------



## aztlaniano

Leche normal
That's the obvious translation for "plain milk", it seems to me.
A bit more colloquially: leche de toda la vida


----------



## quethibum

Gracias iribela, nos quedamos con leche pura/sola para la pregunta de Dardisa, y en cuanto a "regular", me temo que el daño ya está hecho (va a estar difícil que la gente deje de usar esa palabreja)


----------



## gengo

Thanks to all for helping me understand this use of "regular."  As we say in Japanese, I'm one thing smarter now.


----------



## iribela

aztlaniano said:


> Leche normal
> That's the obvious translation for "plain milk", it seems to me.


And it is '_normal_.'
However, I would say/ask: 'A los niños no les gusta mucho la lecha sola'/'¿Querés leche sola o con chocolate?' (my little brother used to ask for _'leche blanca'_ because he wanted it plain).
But I understand that it might be different from place to place.
I bet nobody is going to be able to look at milk today without thinking about this thread


----------



## aztlaniano

iribela said:


> And it is '_normal_.'
> However, I would say/ask: 'A los niños no les gusta mucho la lecha sola'/'¿Querés leche sola o con chocolate?' (my little brother used to ask for _'leche blanca'_ because he wanted it plain).
> But I understand that it might be different from place to place.
> I bet nobody is going to be able to look at milk today without thinking about this thread


Ja ja.
Y ¿Leche de toda la vida?
Or is "de toda la vida" only in Spain?


----------



## Amapolas

aztlaniano said:


> Ja ja.
> Y ¿Leche de toda la vida?
> Or is "de toda la vida" only in Spain?


You mean as in the milk that has alwasy been drunk traditionally, before all these 'modern inventions'? Not just in Spain then. It's international, I guess.


----------



## iribela

aztlaniano said:


> Ja ja.
> Y ¿Leche de toda la vida?
> Or is "de toda la vida" only in Spain?


I can see how that could be said since now they have all these varieties!


----------



## MGKuni

aztlaniano said:


> Leche normal
> That's the obvious translation for "plain milk", it seems to me.
> A bit more colloquially: leche de toda la vida



A mí me gustan estas opciones. Leche pura me suena a ordeñada directamente de la vaca (sagrada). Leche sola, no me acaba de convencer. Leche normal es lo que utilizaría. O leche sin colorantes, tal vez.

Alguna vez he escuchado leche regular en España, pero fue en una conversación "de madres" hablando sobre la leche materna y preparados para bebés y entendí que "leche regular" era la leche normal de vaca de toda la vida, no estoy segura. A lo mejor los pediatras utilizan este término, porque las conversaciones de embarazadas y madres se vuelven a veces un poco técnicas porque hablan utilizando su jerga.


----------



## quethibum

Pues es lo mismo que vi yo cuando hice mi búsqueda, sin hacerle propaganda a una cierta marca suiza mundialmente conocida de productos para bebés y niños hablaban de los beneficios de su leche (en polvo) comparada a la leche "regular" (o sea, la de vaca).
Ya todo depende del contexto, si estamos comparando la leche chocolatada con la que no tiene nada (como proponía iribela en el #8 "leche sola"... mi madre siempre preguntaba: _¿quieres tu leche sola, con azúcar o con Nescao?_, o "leche pura" como propuso Amapolas, "leche sin nada"), o si estamos comparando la leche orgánica con la que no (las dos son en principio puras, pero hay que diferenciarlas de alguna manera, así que yo en ese caso me decantaría por "leche normal").

La leche ya no es lo que era...


----------



## aztlaniano

Amapolas said:


> You mean as in the milk that has alwasy been drunk traditionally, before all these 'modern inventions'? Not just in Spain then. It's international, I guess.


Je je. In Spain, "de toda la vida" means the usual, what we are all used to.


----------



## Amapolas

aztlaniano said:


> Je je. In Spain, "de toda la vida" means the usual, what we are all used to.


Same here.


----------

